# Ignore Post



## Ulrick (Nov 13, 2012)

n/t


----------



## pendril (Jul 17, 2014)

*Hello*

Hello Ulrich,

I also enjoy old school gaming. Where are you located in ATL? I'm just starting a D&D 5e campaign out of my home in Sharpsburg, near Peachtree City. Would you be interested in joining us on Saturday nights?


----------

